# [SOLVED] Pop up Could not load or run



## Bigwizz (Sep 10, 2008)

"Could not load or run C:\Users\myname\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Manager.exe specified in the registry. Make sure the file exists on your computer or remove the reference to it in the registry."

I read almost everything posted on the web. found tones of answer but would like to have your point of view on this. 

Here are some solutions I found:

What do think?

Re: Adobe error message on startup 
________________________________________
Look I had the same problem, and i fixed it really easy:
start-> run-> regedit
now search for the entry, u can use the hotkey or from the menu->edit->search;
now u input the entry or part of it so its easier 2 locate, for instance i typed "Roaming\Adobe\Manager.exe", u hit enter and it starts looking, it´ll show the first match, if it isnt the right one, press f3 so it looks for the next, dont get nervous its really easy and quick, u´ll finally run into it, make sure is teh right one and delete it, close restart "et voile" no more messages
________________________________________
Another option is to search the registry for the pathname to the file in the error message. Run "regedit" and do Edit > Find...: "Adobe\Manager.exe". You should probably delete the key if it finds that.
________________________________________
The very fist reason why these popups are coming is you have enabled the browser extensions for IE in your system. 
It is also heard as Browser Helper Objects (BHO). This is the very first thing allows other stupid things like popups, viruses. So we have to disable that. To do that go to Start menu and click the 'run' or Press Wnows+R. 
There you type regedit and press enter. Regedit will open and go to here: 

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main

FYI in AVG stat up window I saw it there but system doesn.t delete the file , I don't know why it works for other program.

Thank you in advance for your help.
BW


----------



## sektorp (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Pop up Could not load or run*

i found it on other forum and it worked for me on windows vista x64



just fixed this same issue on my system. I did a search through the 
registry looking for the correct string. I found it under 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows 
which is a kind of odd place for it because I am using Vista not NT. 
Anyhow, after I deleted the string that was calling the 
adobe\manager.exe and restarted, there was no more error.


----------



## Bigwizz (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Pop up Could not load or run*

sektorp,

Thank you very much, it worked perfeclty!!!!!!
No more pop up error,
Bigwizz


----------



## marcballer23 (Oct 15, 2008)

k im having the same problem i cant view picutures watch youtube email and its a real problem. i read that post that told me what to do and i dont get it. like whats regedit and stuff and if u could explain it to me more throughtly or something


----------



## sektorp (Sep 9, 2008)

marcballer23 said:


> k im having the same problem i cant view picutures watch youtube email and its a real problem. i read that post that told me what to do and i dont get it. like whats regedit and stuff and if u could explain it to me more throughtly or something


i don't think even i can help here.i need more info.what do you mean[im having the same problem i cant view pictures watch youtube email ]?
do you get the pop up > Could not load or run... ?
the pictures are probably censored by your parents:4-thatsba


----------

